# General > Pets Corner >  Puopy classes

## gemma89

Just wondering if there are any puppy classes in Caithness at all? Thanks

----------


## DogWarden

Caithness Canine Club run puppy classes.

http://www.caithnesscanineclub.org.u...ableHTML5.html

There is also puppy classes out in Bower every sunday http://www.greenlandk9training.co.uk/classes.html

----------


## Manxman

Try the following professional dog trainer who lives at MEY
Ashmont Canine Training 
He holds classes in Castletown on Saturdays and Thurso on Sundays,41 years working with dogs and has Qualifications and is fully insured to train anywhere in the UK

----------


## DogWarden

Yes apologies David Ashpool at Ashmont Canine Training is excellent, I thought I had added him onto my list there but must of posted too soon!

----------

